# Tesco points



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi
Does anyone know if you can use Tesco points on a return journey via the Chunnel i.e. Calais to Folkestone?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

greygit said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know if you can use Tesco points on a return journey via the Chunnel i.e. Calais to Folkestone?


https://secure.tesco.com/clubcard/boost/eurotunnel-le-shuttle/UK-003223.prd
I seem to remember and it looks correct, that all journeys must start from Folkestone.


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

You can use Tesco tokens for a return trip, but it must be booked at the same time as an outward crossing.


Paul


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, we thought that was the case (bu**er) we were going to leave in early November this year but we don't think the points show in out account until late November..........looks like we won't be leaving quite so early. :frown2:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

greygit said:


> Thanks guys, we thought that was the case (bu**er) we were going to leave in early November this year but we don't think the points show in out account until late November..........looks like we won't be leaving quite so early. :frown2:


The two week thing caught us out a couple of years ago, so I just paid and used the vouchers for the next trip!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You can only book a journey that commences in the UK if using Tesco points. So you can book a trip Folkstone to Calais RETURN, or Folkstone to Calais only but NOT Calais to Folkstone only. But you can (although it doesn't apply in this case) book a return crossing and, once across the water, amend the return crossing to be up to 12 months from the date of the original BOOKING (note not original crossing date) 

So you can book a return crossing with any return date you like and then, if enjoying yourself, stay as long as you want up until 12 months after you made the outbound booking! Pretty handy facility for those who are not time constrained.

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Up until yesterday I converted Tesco points into Avios for 3/4 of the year and just switched to vouchers for one 1/4. That way I could save Avios for our retirement flights and still get enough vouchers for a 3 for 1 cheap crossing in the Chunnel each summer.

Having now decided that we wont be doing the big flight/grand tour that we originally planned I have now switched permanently to Tesco vouchers. We are moving house next year so are unable to plan a big trip to the Continent so will probably do a number of shorter ones instead. Hence the need for more vouchers.

Incidentally if anyone has Avios they can now be used for Chunnel crossings too. I rang them to double check and they promised to be as competitive as any other deal. I am sceptical if this also includes the 3 for 1 Tesco offer but we'll see...

The Chunnel is the only way we cross to the Continent. We find it so simple and easy plus Mrs GMJ doesn't then get seasick which would ruin the first week of our holiday.

Graham :smile2:


----------

